# Ramp Monsters!!!



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen this guy?  Its Amazing!  He has many other videos.  400 lbs groupers in a canal.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2018)

Heres the 400 lbs grouper


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 13, 2018)

Isn't he the guy that caught a big Goliath in a kayak?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2018)

lol.. That's awesome


----------



## Rabun (Sep 17, 2018)

whoa...


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 20, 2018)

A 6-pack, a lounge chair, and a 10 lb bonito, and you're on your way!


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2018)

That is awesome!


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman (Sep 21, 2018)

Two things came to mind while watching this:
1st- That is awesome and looks like all kind of fun.
2nd- He might want to invest in a belt to rest his rod in.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

What man puts a Fishing pole between his legs with a 400 pound fish on the other end.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Angel Eyes said:


> What man puts a Fishing pole between his legs with a 400 pound fish on the other end.


A confident man?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 23, 2018)

It's fun to watch, but I think this guy has become Youtube famous by catching the same couple fish over and over.


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 1, 2018)

O’Gorman. I’ve seen a ton of his videos.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Oct 3, 2018)

We watched him the other day my kids loved the Goliath grouper. I agree with the belt/rod holder.


----------

